# Yosemite Valley Ride, 2019



## cyclingday (May 19, 2019)

The drive up was a pleasure.



No sign of the predicted rain and snow.



Time to stop and mail a postcard.



This ride is always a nice re kindling for the Rolling Relics/Cyclone Coaster family.


Aerocycle & Autocycles!
What more could a Schwinn lover want?



That Rollfast bobber was pretty cool though!



Janine and Spanky dressed to the nines.



Nice weather for a vintage bike ride.



Not one! But, two! Aerocycles.



Time to ponder, the majesty of Yosemite Falls.



So there was a little snow up in the high country.



A 1938 Elgin Bluebird! Nice!



Not a bad turnout for a ride that threatened two feet of snow.



Don’t forget, this is California, and it never rains here.



The bears are kinda scrawny though.



The Brats and Beer were good, but the camaraderie was ever better.



Well, this guy was a bit much. Lol!



Cory is now a card carrying member of the Yosemite Falls Polar Bear Club.




No drive up the Cental Valley would be complete, without a stop at Simonian Farms.


Another Yosemite ride for the books.
Thanks to all who made this ride happen, and to those brave souls who didn’t listen to the weather man.
The only profession where you can be wrong 90% of the time, and still keep your job. Lol!


----------



## island schwinn (May 19, 2019)

They weren't all wrong. This is the drive home on 120.
The rest of the time we just hung around.


----------



## John G04 (May 19, 2019)

I need to go on this ride one day! Looks like a lot of fun and awesome stuff!


----------



## oldmtrcyc (May 19, 2019)

That's gotta be one of the most scenic parks ever.  I've been to a good share of the major ones, but between Utah and Norcal, they have a lot to offer.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 19, 2019)

How'd I miss this one........again?    Nice pictures.....


----------



## Freqman1 (May 19, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> The drive up was a pleasure.View attachment 1000823
> No sign of the predicted rain and snow.
> View attachment 1000824
> Time to stop and mail a postcard.
> ...



Thanks for the pics Marty. This is one of my bucket list rides! V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (May 19, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (May 19, 2019)

Had a blast, glad the weather held out on Saturday!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 19, 2019)

I look forward to this trip each year. Thank you for having me.  And thank you for the cornflake cookies!


----------



## rollfaster (May 20, 2019)

Incredible pics guys!! Wow, two Aerocycles are gorgeous...anymore pics of that big tire Rollfast?


----------



## PCHiggin (May 20, 2019)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> I look forward to this trip each year. Thank you for having me.  And thank you for the cornflake cookies!
> 
> View attachment 1001156
> 
> ...



That would be a Ride of a lifetime for me, Maybe one day.


----------



## rcole45 (May 20, 2019)

Not much to add, just two photos of my pile of parts. Great ride, thanks to all that put in the effort to make it happen and the people that showed up to make it a spectacular weekend.


----------



## cyclingday (May 20, 2019)

Here’s a shot inspired by Ansel Adams.
I’m not sure, that he’d of been digging the IPhone camera action, but hey!
Who knows?
Maybe he would’ve embraced the new technology.
It’s all about having fun, and it sure makes that easy to do.
I’m a big fan of easy.


----------



## Cory (May 20, 2019)

Picked up this 82 Schwinn 7 days before the ride at a garage sale and felt like it was a good fit for Yosemite. Just aired up the tires and tossed it in my 20 year old van for the 700 mile ride with @mrg. Face hurt from all the [emoji2]. 





Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 20, 2019)

Absolutely Awesome !! You West Coast guys,and ladies rock it .. AMAZING !!!!


----------



## Cory (May 20, 2019)

So much fun hanging out with all my friends!



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 20, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1001302
> Here’s a shot inspired by Ansel Adams.
> I’m not sure, that he’d of been digging the IPhone camera action, but hey!
> Who knows?
> ...



Theres a photo in a google search of Ansels Adams who took a picture of a bicycle...not sure if he took it in 1938 or the bicycle is 1938. 
Type: Ansel Adams bicycle


----------



## cyclingday (May 20, 2019)

Found it!
Thanks for the heads up on that.


I can’t take credit for this one, that belongs to @Velocipedist Co. Steve.


1938 Elgin Snowbird.
Yosemite National Park, May 19th  2019


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 20, 2019)

Great photos - thanks for sharing !


----------



## SKPC (May 21, 2019)

Wonderful pictures everyone.  Thanks for bringing the event to all of us. Great stuff..


----------



## El Hefe Grande (May 22, 2019)

Here are few more images to add to the mix...

And some landscape images taken on Sunday and Monday May 20 and May 21 2019.


Super Cool Fat Tire Rollfast






Okay, You asked for a close up...




37 Model C Retro Klunker Tribute




Pano at The Bridge




Cool Aerocycle



Brian at The Bridge...were he says "Nobody Fart"



Sunday Snow at The Lodge




Yosemite Fall on Sunday




Tunnel View Sunday Morning Clearing Storm around 10:30 am  5 19 2019




Gates Of The Valley Sunday Afternoon 5 20 2019






Fern Spring




El Capitan From Cathedral Beach Monday May 21 2019




Bridalveil Fall Monday Morning 5 21 2019






Gates Of The Valley on Monday May 21 2019




Dogwood Bloom




The Only Red Blooming Dogwood In All Of Yosemite 5 03 2019





Snow Falling from Jeffrey Pine Crane Flat  5 21 2019




Heading Home after a spectacular few days in Yosemite





Aerocycle and Yosemite Fall


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 23, 2019)

*Another great Yosemite National Park ride with the CYCLONE COASTER & Rolling Relics family - Here are some of my pics *

*As every year - the weather man scares the riders away that are afraid to get wet - the weatherman said "snow rain & bad weather" *

_*Once again we rode it & the weather held up through the BBQ Brats & Beer after the ride - My parents came along again this year & my Mom stepped up with her home made German *potato* salad & cornflake cookies for desert this year - Thanks to all who contributed to the BBQ which really hits the spot after the incredible ride through the majestic valley of this National Park*_

*A great turnout & quick weekend all in all with friends old & new*

*Thanks again for the memories - Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 23, 2019)

Okay,, more amazing pics.. how many were there ? Looks like a big gathering.


----------



## cyclingday (May 23, 2019)

I’m not sure, if we ever got an actual head count.
I heard the number 40, but I’m not too sure about that.


----------



## island schwinn (May 23, 2019)

I think we had about 35 riders plus Spanky.


----------



## GTs58 (May 23, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> I think we had about 35 riders plus Spanky.




So Spanky and the Gang = 36? No others were smuggled into the park in purses, backpacks or bags?


----------

